# Beginner gear for target archery



## Steve N

Welcome to the sport. You will soon be addicted!

First, www.lancasterarchery.com is one of the best online sources for target recurve archery equipment. They carry a wide variety, and their prices are reasonable. There are a few others, but I am not familiar with them.

Honestly, you will have a tough time getting into target archery with mid-level equipment for $200. You can get a Buckeye, Roland or similar bow for about $100. These are decent beginner bows, and are drilled and tapped to accept standard rests, sights and stabilizers. The disadvantage of these bows is that they do not not have ILF (international limb fitting) pockets. Therefore you can only buy replacement limbs to fit that particular model bow, whereas ILF limbs will fit any riser (handle) with any ILF pockets. An advantage of the Buckeye, etc, bows is that if you get out of the sport or upgrade to a higher level riser, there is always a market for these bows.

You will need an arrow rest. You can get a Hoyt stick-on for as low as $5. 

You will need arrows. Do a search on this forum for arrows, and you will get a lot of information. My advise is to stick with something like the Easton Jazz arrows. They are durable, and relatively inexpensive. 

Where in MI are you located? Go to www.usarchery.org/html/CoachesDirectoryUpdate.html and look for a coach in your area. A coach will help you learn proper form and allow you to improve your skills faster. 

At the usarchery.org site, also look for JOAD programs. These are Junior Olympic Archery Development clubs that run youth archery programs. Many also have training programs for adults. See if there is one close by and get in tough with them.

You will get a lot of good advice here, so just keep reading.


----------



## indianarcher

hello dude,i guess we both r sailing in the same boat i mean iam also planning to start recurve archery n also have been doing quite a lot of research regarding initial stuff.
iam basically aiming for olympic's in the future for therefore iam very particular in how i start so therefore i have been looking for desent stuff n i shall be using them up to the core extent anyway's i have decided to spend something around 250$ or something so i guess ur some what nearer to my budget so here's my say.
i am basically a samick fan as their reputation speak's for itself n therefore looking forward to buy agulla riser n for u since u stated that ur a medium built archer look around for mizar n also samick setup comes under the budget very much.if ur looking over package's ya their one called KAP EVOLUTION 2 package which might be a bit costlier .so look at the website which our friend posted 
www.lancasterarchery.com n if ur looking to buy stuff after trying for urself then i guess u should contact some archery retailer nearer to ur place ,ya i know that michigan is known only for hunting but hey those retailer's should be able to guide u to a target archery store nearby ..

wishing u for an exciting time ahead!!!


----------



## indianarcher

hello dude,i guess we both r sailing in the same boat i mean iam also planning to start recurve archery n also have been doing quite a lot of research regarding initial stuff.
iam basically aiming for olympic's in the future for therefore iam very particular in how i start so therefore i have been looking for desent stuff n i shall be using them up to the core extent anyway's i have decided to spend something around 250$ or something so i guess ur some what nearer to my budget so here's my say.
i am basically a samick fan as their reputation speak's for itself n therefore looking forward to buy agulla riser n for u since u stated that ur a medium built archer look around for mizar n also samick setup comes under the budget very much.if ur looking over package's ya their one called KAP EVOLUTION 2 package which might be a bit costlier .so look at the website which our friend posted 
www.lancasterarchery.com n if ur looking to buy stuff after trying for urself then i guess u should contact some archery retailer nearer to ur place ,ya i know that michigan is known only for hunting but hey those retailer's should be able to guide u to a target archery store nearby ..

wishing u for an exciting time ahead!!!


----------



## cc46

lancaster is a good site but I like the way K1 is set up too,
perhaps something like this will suit you 
http://www.k1-archery.com/recurvebows/limbs/sammin.htm
or an intermediate package
http://www.k1-archery.com/recurvebows/hoytgmoffer.htm
keep asking questions, good luck


----------



## scrounger

There are many bows out there that don't accept universal limbs and are quite decent. For example Quinn Comet XL is very nice if you can find it. 
http://www.quinnsarchery.com/quinn's_archery_008.htm

Just make sure the set is not too heavy. I'd suspect anything over 28lbs on the fingers as too much for a begginer but even this for some this weight will not be pleasant. Most of the clubs have club-bows: try before you buy...

Now if you decide to take a plunge for a uni kit, you may probably look at something similar to mine: Hoyt GM with Evo 2 limbs but you could find better limbs in a package deal at similar price. 

For example, this looks like a fairly good deal for starter package with plenty of room to grow but it might be above the budget: 
Samick Agulla riser + limbs/string/button/rest + STRIKER ABS CASE, $347.58 US
http://www.altservices.biz/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/003253.11.2942281750942933093

and the same thing without case: 
Samick Agulla riser + limbs/string/button/rest, $283.48 US 
http://www.altservices.biz/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/003253.13.1513093321842933093

Plan on additional costs for sight, tab, guard and arrows. I'd suggest starting with the low end as the good sight might cost you more than the bow. For arrows the most cost efficient I found are the XX75.
Have fun!
Rob


----------



## spangler

jfurner said:


> I am looking into getting into target archery. I don't currently own any archery equipment but would like to purchase some beginner equipment and try the sport out.
> 
> I am not really interested in hunting at all, so I would like to get some kind of a recurve bow solely for target archery, but I'm having difficulty deciding on a good bow for a beginner.
> 
> Some internet guides on sizing and draw weight have helped me to understand what size bow I will need, but I have had trouble finding any specific recommendations on good beginner bows. I am a medium sized adult male, if that makes any difference. My price range is probably around $100-$200. (if that is reasonable, if not, let me know)
> 
> I have also had difficulty finding any good retailers of archery equipment either online or local stores where I could get a recurve bow, since everything seems to be so focused on hunting. I live in Michigan, so if anyone knows of any retail stores here that sell target archery equipment, or just some general recommendations of US online retailers would be very helpful. I would be interested in some kind of a beginner archery package (with safety equipment, arrows, etc) if that is available.
> 
> Any help anyone could be provided would be greatly appreciated. I am excited to start this new sport.


Where do you live in MI. I live in MI (Flint area) and know a great guy who runs a shop that specializes in target recurve. I'd really suggest seeing him and trying some bows out to find what works best for you.

Even if it is a trip to get to Flint, it would be worth it. You don't want to buy something off the internet based on other peoples suggestions without trying any bows with a knowledgeable retailer (IMHO).

-Andrew


----------



## Paradoxical Cat

I am going to second Steve N.'s advice.

If you do not know what sort of bow you are looking for or what level or participation you want, you might try an Internature or similar type of bow. The can be gotten for ~160, and will take an inexpensive bare-bones sight. The downside of this arrangement is that the bow will not grow with you. The limb fittings are not ILF, so you will be limited to the bow manufacturer's limbs. However, this may be a better start, rather than take the plunge of several hundred dollars in Olympic Recurve kit.

Internature bows or their ilk are usually the rental bows of choice. So, you should be able to try them out at your nearest club. If you think you are serious about this sport, then you may wish to go better. But, with the budget you provided, I think you will be hard pressed to buy a metal-handled take-down kit. (I would not go with the composite kits, I am pretty sure that they will be too small for you.)

PC-


----------



## spangler

Paradoxical Cat said:


> I am going to second Steve N.'s advice.
> 
> Internature bows or their ilk are usually the rental bows of choice. So, you should be able to try them out at your nearest club. If you think you are serious about this sport, then you may wish to go better. But, with the budget you provided, I think you will be hard pressed to buy a metal-handled take-down kit. (I would not go with the composite kits, I am pretty sure that they will be too small for you.)
> 
> PC-


There are very few clubs in MI that have Olympic style recurves to try out.


----------



## jfurner

Thank you very much for all the advice everyone, it has helped me to get a better idea of what i need to be looking for.

Since i sometimes tend to not stick with things that i try out, I'm probably going to purchase one of the less expensive non-ILF bows after I go and look at some stuff at the shop that spangler suggested. Right now I'm not planning on doing anything competitive, just shooting target on my own for fun, so I think for now a $100-150 bow should be ok. It was helpful to have some specific brands and models suggested so I know what to look for.

One question I still have is about the sight. Is a sight something I am definitely going to want to have? And what kind of a sight am I going to want as a beginner? I definitely am not ready to invest in one of the $100+ sights I saw on lancaster archery.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Paradoxical Cat

jfurner said:


> One question I still have is about the sight. Is a sight something I am definitely going to want to have? And what kind of a sight am I going to want as a beginner? I definitely am not ready to invest in one of the $100+ sights I saw on lancaster archery.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


First off, you do not absolutely need a sight. Barebow shooters learn to use the arrow as a reference. You can also try to learn to shoot "instinctively."

Barring that, Cartel makes a couple of sub $20 sights, which should fit your needs.

Cartel Starter Sight

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=2690&osCsid=42ff2e6316f1ef143535ffdbce0d78ec

Cartel Super Sight

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=2688&osCsid=42ff2e6316f1ef143535ffdbce0d78ec

I generally don't recommend Cartel sights, as they are cheaply made. That said, they are serviceable, but just not good enough for serious target shooting. However, with your budget constraints and current interest level, they are probably perfect for you. If you get serious or decide to compete, you'll want a different kit anyway.

PC-


----------



## [email protected]

*Beginner & Intermediate Target Recurve Bow Sets*

Hi JFurner, IndianArcher and everyone;
Thank you for your interest in Recurve Target Archery and to all who've referred to Lancaster Archery a sincere "THANK YOU". We take the responsiblity that you give us very seriously when you refer us to someone.

The advise given on this thread so far is all "On-Target"! There are more great choices now for Recurve archers of all levels than in the last 30 years!
The Polaris/Bullseye wood riser bow continues to be a favorite of recreational and beginning recurve archers everywhere in the world. I'd recommend 66" and ~30# for an adult male to start with. Samick has a new metal handled bow coming later this year that will be very similar in price to the Polaris/Bullseye, but it isn't available quite yet. There is a new ILF model from Samick, the Athlete that will sell for $200 for Riser/Limbs... I have 2 here now with more coming very soon.

We have also assembled a great package of the most popular accessories along with a fantastic instructional DVD by Ruth Rowe (US Olympic Archer) to complement any Recurve bow for just $59.99 (see the link below). We will install the arrow rest, nocking points, Kisser Button, Sight, etc. so that it is easy to begin shooting after watching the DVD. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=135

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=144

I would also agree with those who say there is no substitute for hands-on advise and an initial instruction lesson from an Archery Pro Shop. Your Pro-Shop of choice can order these same bows and packages from us for you if they wish and then give you further instruction on their shooting lanes. 
One of Michigan's best Pro-Shops, especially for recurves is Jim Morrow at MJC Archery. He has two Shop locations; MJC Archery of Macomb at 19747 15 Mile Road in Clinton Township, call (586) 791-4600 or To call the MJC Archery on 3001 Rochester Road in Royal Oak, call (248) 589-2480

No matter who you deal with, be sure that they have Recurve Archery expertise and experience...any shop with an active JOAD/Junior Olympic Archery Program with Recurve Archers should be a good choice.

A Great Resource for all Recurve Archers is available on the Texas State Archery Association website in the JOAD Section: It's the best resource for Olympic Recurve Info in the USA...way to go RonC. and TSAA!! Hail Texas!
http://www.texasarchery.org/JOAD/JOADFAQ.htm

Thanks again everyone,

Yours in Archery,
Rob


----------



## spangler

[email protected] said:


> One of Michigan's best Pro-Shops, especially for recurves is Jim Morrow at MJC Archery. He has two Shop locations; MJC Archery of Macomb at 19747 15 Mile Road in Clinton Township, call (586) 791-4600 or To call the MJC Archery on 3001 Rochester Road in Royal Oak, call (248) 589-2480


Yikes, it must really matter who you get ahold of at MJC. I just called and the guy who answered the phone told me the only option he had to offer me for my wife was to get 1516 jazz arrows. He didn't seem to interested in helping me find what I needed at all and seemed surprised that someone would want to shoot farther than 20 yards. That was disappointing.

-Andrew


----------



## Steve N

Rob, Does that mean we get a discount on our next order? LOL

I just checked out the link to the beginner kit. WOW, you are offering one heck of a deal there. For $60, its an easy way to get into archery without being nicked and dimed from day one, and if the archer decides to upgrade, or get out, they can easily sell for close to what they have into it.

Perhaps we should compile all of the beginner information into one thread and make it a sticky. It sure seems to come up quite often.


----------

